# Thanks to the folks at Crooked Arrow



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*kudos*

what Charles said... Cheryl great trophy's love`m and water container a great idea.. save the world for sure... when will scores be posted ...can you put a link up and post it here thanks... kudos again great shoot and 40 targets is a must for sure no line ups moved along at a steady pace even I could keep up to...


----------

